# emerge gentoo-source problem

## white34gle

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests 

>>> Emerging (1 of !) sys-kernal/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices' 

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiiles/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

>>> Downloading 'http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' 

Error Parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number. 

!!! Couldn't download 'linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2' . Aborting. 

* Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6' , Log File: 

* '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernal/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/tmp/build.log' 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernal/gentoo-2.6.30-r6, Log file: 

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernal/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/tmp/build.log' 

* Messages for package sys-kernal/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6: 

* Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6' , Log File: 

* '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernal/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6/tmp/build.log' 

everytime i get this problem, how can i fix it ?      thx  :Smile: 

----------

## efernandez2

That directory might have been removed from the sites, I went to search for the directory & couldn't find it.  did u type "emerge gentoo-source" or "emerge gentoo-sources"?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, that's weird, why kernel 2.6.30.

Can you run this :

```

# time emerge --sync

# emerge -fv gentoo-sources

```

----------

## white34gle

i made it

```
unset http_proxy
```

----------

## white34gle

```
why kernel 2.6.30. 
```

why not? did i download something wrong or?

and thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

2.6.32-r7 is latest stable, that's the one you should be using. Looks like you haven't synced for some time. You will run into problems sooner or later if you neglect to keep it up to date.

----------

## white34gle

oh yes, sorry, i copied that post from some guy, because i dont wanted to write all that again sorry

its 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 i think  :Smile: 

well i think that ill do everything again and try  gentoo-install  or maybe LILO

what do you think?

and thanks again for help

----------

## Jaglover

 *white34gle wrote:*   

> oh yes, sorry, i copied that post from some guy, because i dont wanted to write all that again sorry
> 
> its 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 i think 
> 
> well i think that ill do everything again and try  gentoo-install  or maybe LILO
> ...

 

Use some LiveCD to boot, open a terminal and install as described in the Handbook. This way you can copy-paste from terminal.

What is gentoo-install? 

What has Lilo to do with this?

----------

## white34gle

lol sorry i didnt mentioned....i had problems with grub and boot.....well its all ok now  :Smile:  thanks for help

(i was in some hurry, so i thought that i mention the problem with grub) -.-'

----------

